
Ask HN: What stationary are you using? - mrkmcknz
Moleskine notebooks are a given.<p>But I&#x27;m struggling to find a good pen and pencil for every day use. Any suggestions?
======
scraft
I found out, just yesterday, that it is stationery (with an ery) when talking
about office supplies and stationary (with an ary) when talking about
something that isn't moving. I'm not a grammar nazi and I don't care how
people spell it at all, I was just interested that after years I had always
been getting it wrong, so I am just sharing it here!

~~~
allwein
The mnemonic I remember being taught is this:

Stationery with an 'E' is for Envelopes and such

Stationary with an 'A' is when you Ain't moving much

------
paulrpotts
Just FYI... I know it is considered uncool to correct writing, and I'm often
told that grammar is irrelevant these days. I don't mean to be that guy, but I
also don't believe grammar is irrelevant. Personally, I always get briefly
confused when I read the wrong word. ("Stationary _what_?" \-- I thought
briefly you might be talking about a stationary bicycle.)

[http://grammarist.com/usage/stationary-
stationery/](http://grammarist.com/usage/stationary-stationery/)

~~~
andrewstuart2
Man, it kinda bums me out that we have to be so guarded these days when just
trying to help someone by correcting an honest mistake.

The trolls ruin these things for the rest of us.

------
privong
For an everday pen, I use a Lamy Safari fountain pen[0] with an extra-fine
nib. For a pencil I use a Pentel GraphGear 1000[1] in 0.5mm.

[0]
[http://www.lamy.com/eng/b2c/safari/017](http://www.lamy.com/eng/b2c/safari/017)

[1]
[http://www.pentel.com/store/graphgear-1000](http://www.pentel.com/store/graphgear-1000)

~~~
bch
Hi.

Question regarding your Safari -- does it carry well ? For example, can you
toss it in a courier bag and tote it around safely without it leaking ink, or
having some other fountain-pen-specific problem happening ?

~~~
privong
To be honest, I haven't really tried that, so I can't say for sure. I usually
carry mine clipped to my shirt or sportcoat pocket. The only time I had an ink
leakage issue was when I dropped it from about stomach-height and the ink
reservoir came slightly loose and there was some leaking a few days later. So
now I just give it a quick check if I've dropped it, to be sure nothing came
loose. I've dropped it more than once, and it's only had a problem that one
time.

I have also flown with it numerous times. I have the ink convertor, and I
squeeze out the air (or make sure it's full of ink) before I fly, and have had
no problems. I have even written with it in-flight, without issues.

------
to3m
By way of pen, I use a Parker Vector ([http://www.amazon.co.uk/Parker-Vector-
Stainless-Medium-Fount...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Parker-Vector-Stainless-
Medium-Fountain/dp/B002756BGI)). The plastic ones tend to break - avoid! - but
the stainless steel ones are excellent: durable, attractive and well priced.
Good ink flow and a nice thick line from the nib. The Parker blue and black
inks have a watery cast that I've always liked too.

I don't use pencils.

It's probably UK only, but for note pads, I use the Pukka Pad Jotta
([http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pukka-Pad-Notebook-Wirebound-
Jotta/d...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pukka-Pad-Notebook-Wirebound-
Jotta/dp/B001JYKVJQ) \- reasonably priced, I think, but cheaper again at
Costco if you're a member. Also available with squares rather than lines,
albeit at higher cost). Inexpensive everyday notepad with good quality paper.
Adequate construction quality. Spiral binding allows you to have it laid flat
or folded back on itself.

(If you sit at a desk, and work somewhere where people won't mind if you have
notepads that are purely functional, I rate these higher than Moleskines. They
are cheap (but not crap), and cheap (but not crap) is good! You can't have too
much notepaper.)

------
drallison
Moleskin notebooks are OK, but I much prefer Leuchtturm1917
([https://www.leuchtturm1917.com](https://www.leuchtturm1917.com)) which are
available blank, ruled, squared, and dots. I like the dots as I am neatness
challenged when writing. I also like the Fabriano Misto Carta notebooks,
particularly the gluebound A5 stars version which allows pages to be easily
separated.

I use a variety of pens and pencils--my brief case usually has a substantial
selection, enough to start a small writing instrument store. Lately I have
been using Pentel CLICK 0.7 pencils available from Costco. They are nice for
fine detail and have a substantial eraser. They have a very different feel
from the iconic Blackwing 602 Palomino wooden pencils which I use for hand
written drafts.

------
kendallpark
Paper: Modnotebook

Interesting product. It's a regular moleskin, but it comes with an envelope so
you can mail it in and the notebook will be scanned and put into a cloud
account for you in various formats. Then the notebook will be mailed back to
you. I find this to be a great way to preserve ideas and drawings.

[http://modnotebooks.com/](http://modnotebooks.com/)

Pencils: I'm an artist as well as developer, so I'm extremely picky about my
mechanical pencils. My number one requirement is the need for a replaceable
twist-up eraser. I burn through erasers like no other, so having a long eraser
that you can twist up as it's depleted is a necessity.

Paper Mate Clear Point 0.5mm [http://www.amazon.com/Paper-Mate-Mechanical-
Assorted-34666PP...](http://www.amazon.com/Paper-Mate-Mechanical-
Assorted-34666PP/dp/B001PV2KYM/ref=pd_sim_229_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0HKHGPYXTZQA5YWRAMJ4)

Pentel Twist-Erase III 0.5mm [http://www.amazon.com/Pentel-Twist-Erase-
Automatic-Assorted-...](http://www.amazon.com/Pentel-Twist-Erase-Automatic-
Assorted-
QE515BP2-K6/dp/B0034QTFXU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1437064265&sr=8-2&keywords=mechanical+pencil+twist+eraser&pebp=1437064272016&perid=0S302WEGBYYJS3TS9RZ2)

There are pros and cons to each of these. The Twist-Erase III's are more
durable and there is more friction that keeps the eraser put. The Clear Point
can break if you step on it or simply wear down from use. You'll also find
yourself twisting the eraser back out as it likes to twist back down over
time. The main advantage of the Clear Point is that the nib retracts
completely so you don't stab yourself when you put it in your pocket. I can't
tell you how many times I've been stabbed by the Twist-Erase III. The quality
of both of their erasers is good.

I'm very much 50/50 on these two. I will say that I won't use anything but
these.

Pens: I do not use pens.

~~~
unknownzero
I've always loved the idea of Modnotebook. The blocker for me was always the
thought of my notebook being lost while shipping it back to them, before it's
been digitized. Glad to see someone using it happily though.

~~~
kendallpark
I have that fear as well! But I live in the same city as the founders, so I'm
sure I could track them down if necessary. I believe there is tracking on the
postage.

------
Someone1234
I've tried a lot of pens, from fountain, to regular ballpoint, Fisher to
Parker, and I'm yet to find a better pen than the Pilot G2 Retractable.

It doesn't look "fancy" but it is effectively a ballpoint pen than glides
across the page. It is retractable so no caps, and it doesn't have a stupid
thick stalk like some so called "premium" pens (so they're easy to hold for
long durations).

Yet as much as I love these pens, they're only $12 for a box of twelve. Hardly
super expensive.

I discovered them in what Americans would call "High School" and used them all
throughout University and haven't stopped since. They're now my pen of choice.
I have a whole draw of more expensive pens, but the G2's are the workhorse
that gets it done.

PS - Yes, fountain pens glide across the page too. But I got tired of the
mess/hassle.

PPS - My Parker Stainless Steel Classic is likely my favorite LOOKING pen. It
is the same as the Parker Stainless Steel they still sell, but has a touch of
gold leaf on the clip and cap. As much as I like the look of both the Parker
Stainless Steel AND the Stainless Steel Classic, the G2 is simply better for
actual writing.

~~~
dpeck
|Pilot G2 Retractable

Excellent choice, I get a dozen or two of black and blue each year and
probably one of red. Feels great to write with, clean lines, really nice and
very economical.

------
dmcginty
My notepad of choice is the Rhodia dot pad. They're bound on the top of the
page so they're good at laying flat, and I've never had an ink bleed through
the paper. As far as pens I use a Pilot Metropolitan with Noodler's black ink.
However, I'm really lazy with refilling it so I tend to default to the
PaperMate InkJoy pens that my office gets.

~~~
FireBeyond
Second this. I use the Rhodia Grid, only recently, and love the paper.

------
wmrice
Pilot G-2 0.38 (I like the thin line) + Pentel Twist-Erase 0.5 (I like unique
combo of mechanical pencil and full-size eraser)

------
paulrpotts
I have kind of gone off Moleskines due to their price and low page count. For
my software development work, I've recently taken to buying 9x12 sketchbooks
(Canson artist series at the moment, but sometimes whatever is on sale at
Michael's) and I use these for notes, and especially for state machine
diagrams, flow charts, charts, etc. Occasionally the results are even pretty,
but mostly they just become a mess. That's OK. My pens are "Paper Mate® Flair®
Felt Tip Pens, Medium Point, Black" and I buy them in bulk since I am always
using them up and occasionally losing them.

I have at times had various fetishes for mechanical pencils and fountain pens
but that way can lie madness, so this is sort of the antidote to keep me
grounded in a state of "just write it, dude, stop fussing with your tools."

------
a3n
Whatever gel pen my employer's supply closet contains.

A 5x8 tear-off notepad, ruled.

Postits.

A lab notebook for when it matters. It mostly doesn't.

------
spaceisballer
Well working in gov't I have a wide array of Skillcraft products, some are ok.
So if I don't have to pay for the pens I request the Precision 305, it's not
bad. But I mostly use Uni-ball Signo 207 pens ([http://www.amazon.com/uni-
ball-Retractable-Translucent-12-Pa...](http://www.amazon.com/uni-ball-
Retractable-Translucent-12-Pack-33950/dp/B000FDR47E)). I could care less about
how someone couldn't wash away the ink but I really like how they write.

As for paper products I just use whatever skillcraft steno pads are available.

------
fiveoak
I like using mechanical pencils over pens for everyday notes, although I'm
probably in the minority. My goto one is the Uni-ball KuruToga Mechanical
Pencil [http://amzn.com/B0026ICM1E](http://amzn.com/B0026ICM1E)

There's also a slightly more expensive metal version:
[http://amzn.com/B004OHNTVC](http://amzn.com/B004OHNTVC)

I have both, but oddly enough I prefer the lighter weight of the cheap plastic
one. Just feels more comfortable to write with for me.

~~~
imron
My favourite is the Papermate Pacer:
[http://www.inkman.com.au/items.asp?id=54523&gclid=CPyZm6GF4M...](http://www.inkman.com.au/items.asp?id=54523&gclid=CPyZm6GF4MYCFUgIvAodV9QG1w)

Especially if you like spinning pens/pencils, the tapered tip makes it much
less prone to accidental stabbing from a bad spin.

------
FireBeyond
Rhodia notebooks are awesome. Lovely quality paper. I can write in a fountain
pen and not have any bleed - so much nicer to be able to use both sides of the
paper. I alternate between orange and black for different projects. The grid
has a unique layout I like -
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001DC5NW4?psc=1&redirect=t...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001DC5NW4?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s01)

------
eterm
Pentel p205. (sometimes 207)

I don't use pen.

edit:
[http://davesmechanicalpencils.blogspot.co.uk/](http://davesmechanicalpencils.blogspot.co.uk/)
is a good resource for reviews of mechanical pencils and erasers.

------
gadders
Parker fountain pen with an italic nib, and a notebook with squared paper
pages.

------
jmiwhite
I use a different notebook, a Black n' Red wirebound hardcover, 8-1/4 x 5-7/8
Inches.

I usually use a Pilot Hi-Tec-C (0.3mm) pen and a Pentel Sharp (0.9mm)
mechanical pencil with a polymer block eraser.

~~~
spaceisballer
I've seen thos Black n' Red notebooks in our stationery store, but in 8.5 x
11. Have you been using them for a while?

~~~
jmiwhite
Yep! I haven't found a nicer spiral-bound type notebook, the paper is heavy
and smooth and the size is comfortably constrained.

------
farqueue
I use my Fisher Space Pen almost exclusively. It hasn't let me down.

------
lcmatt
Pen: Uni Pin fine line. 0.1mm is my go to for general day to day use, anything
over 0.5mm tends to be too thick for writing.

Pad: whitelines black oceans (Lined) is really nice to write in.

------
partisan
Notebook: Moleskine.

Pen: Uniball Retractable Jetstream 1.0 thickness. I give them to the people I
care about. I have many packs at home. I mourn when the pen runs out.

------
ljk
Why do people like Moleskine so much? I like a nice pen to write with, but
binder clips with a stack of scratch paper to take notes is plenty enough

~~~
DanBC
They're nice paper (although you can find nicer); they're robust; and they're
available everywhere.

------
6d0debc071
Depends what you want the pen for. I use a Staedtler triplus fineliner as far
as daily use pens go and a uni kuru toga mechanical pencil.

------
fundamental
I use a Muji 0.38 black pen and a 0.7mm BIC mechanical pencil. For a notebook
I prefer the dotted leuchtturm1917.

------
ksherlock
pen: Skilcraft U.S. GOVERNMENT, black ink, fine point.

pencil: Zebra M-301, .5MM

eraser: Pentel clic eraser ZE22

paper: whatever is in front of me

------
shoo
the tools matter less than what you do with them. you can write/draw with many
things, on many things.

that said, i am fond of index cards and blu-tack. these go well with walls.

edit: for some reason this thread reminds me of the american psycho business
card scene...

------
panjaro
Mouse, Monitor, Keyboard

